# what do you guys think is the most visual psychedelic?



## dr.dank47 (Jul 21, 2009)

in my experience (which is somewhat limited) I've gotten my most intense visuals on higher dose mushroom trips. i know pretty much every psychonaut out there has an opinion on the subject, so lets hear 'em


----------



## Chromulan (Jul 21, 2009)

visually, dmt or dpt are the strongest. pretty sure you won't find anything stronger


----------



## .Calico (Jul 22, 2009)

Mescline and cola


----------



## shepj (Jul 22, 2009)

Chromulan said:


> visually, dmt or dpt are the strongest. pretty sure you won't find anything stronger


I was going to say DPT.. everyone was saying "it's a really mild psychedelic", my asshole. The visuals are mad sick and I found it to be just slightly introspective enough to make it interesting, the nausea wasn't too fun though.. nothing heddies couldn't fix 

DON was another pretty neat one, I was looking at one of those cheap blue painted "party lightbulbs" and it appeared to be strobing, ceiling fan was spinning 1,000,000 miles per hour (granted it was turned off)... pretty neat shit, the nausea was goddamned near unbareable and required a hellacious amount of mj to calm the stomach.


----------



## xBonghit (Jul 22, 2009)

From what i have tried i wud have to say PCP or high dosage(quarter oz) of blue tipped mushrooms. they got me sittin on the moon for hourrrs!


----------



## Ichi (Jul 22, 2009)

I have never had anything stronger or more visual than a breakthrough dose of DMT. (100mg+)


----------



## grow space (Jul 22, 2009)

what about lsd.i just love shrooms-really great tripps i have had


----------



## Ichi (Jul 22, 2009)

The visuals I have gotten with LSD have been less than impressive, but that's just me.


----------



## silentzombie (Jul 22, 2009)

my vote goes to LSD due to the in depth, beauty, and meaningfulness images printed on my eyelids.


----------



## Chromulan (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm not trying to talk bad in any way about other people, but why do most people throw in the most common of stuff like LSD and shrooms for a question like this? Those things are fun yes, but the question was about visuals. those aren't going to send you to another planet. I've had good visuals off both, but for the most part i just get goofy for a little while. If you smoke a good amount of dmt, you will not be in the same room you were when you smoked it after a few seconds...and thats with eyes open. if you snort 100+ mgs of dpt...pretty much same thing. i would probably say most people couldn't handle it. 
If you're looking for most fun with strong visuals, theres so many different chems out there to choose from. I've had good experiences with DOB or any other DOx for that matter, but all those last 15+ hours. 2c-e was also fun, but its a huge body load if you take a lot. 
My suggestion to the LSD people....try other stuff as well.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jul 22, 2009)

Chromulan said:


> I'm not trying to talk bad in any way about other people, but why do most people throw in the most common of stuff like LSD and shrooms for a question like this? Those things are fun yes, but the question was about visuals. those aren't going to send you to another planet. I've had good visuals off both, but for the most part i just get goofy for a little while. If you smoke a good amount of dmt, you will not be in the same room you were when you smoked it after a few seconds...and thats with eyes open. if you snort 100+ mgs of dpt...pretty much same thing. i would probably say most people couldn't handle it.
> If you're looking for most fun with strong visuals, theres so many different chems out there to choose from. I've had good experiences with DOB or any other DOx for that matter, but all those last 15+ hours. 2c-e was also fun, but its a huge body load if you take a lot.
> My suggestion to the LSD people....try other stuff as well.


I agree on the most part with your statement. LSD and psilocybin by all parts is what all psychedelics are compared to because of their worldwide use and media. Although, I would definitely doubt that these substances top the mark as being of the most potent auditory/visual psychedelics out there. I have consumed shrooms on numerous of occasions and they provided a nice body high accompanied with mediocre to strong visuals... the visuals though as cemented on "permanent objects"... like swimming of grain on sidewalk surfaces, morphing in the form of clouds, changing color perception of the form of shadows (due to pupil dilation) etc. I have never tried dmt but I will soon. I have heard farout stories about dmt and how people interact with aliens. DMT in essence is the dreamcatcher... instantaneous, ferocies! I have yet to wonder to the other side of the spectrum!


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 25, 2009)

Sounds like a good time to me! =D. Some RC's are very visual.


----------



## bakeddude (Jul 25, 2009)

2C-E has been the most visual shit I have done outta LSD, Shrooms, Salvia and DMT. I don't even wanna do it again, shit was nuts and lasted a long ass time. Took a 20miligram capsule and tripped for 12 hours.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 25, 2009)

Indubitably. I thought it was 2c-e that was most visual. Good shit.


----------



## The Warlord (Jul 25, 2009)

Shrooms only give me very mild visuals. I've had good old school acid and the stuff they pawn off these days is really crappy compared to that. If you aren't getting intense visuals off of lsd it's most likely not the good stuff. True LSD 25 is very visualy intense. Also had pretty decent trip on pcp once. Never tried the other stuff like dmt etc..


----------



## Chromulan (Jul 25, 2009)

I agree with warlord. the acid nowadays sucks. i haven't had good cid in a few years. everything now is all watered down or something. 
I liked 2c-e, very intense. the only thing i didn't like about it was my muscles would spaz out every 7 or 8 seconds. it was like getting the electric stimulation things that make your muscles tenses up. i hear 2ct7 is supposed to be the most visual out of the 2c family. I have yet to try it but i heard about some being around me recently so i think i'm going to look into it.


----------



## dr.dank47 (Jul 26, 2009)

yeah, there hasn't been any good 'cid around ever since the Pickard/Apperson lab got busted. but warlord, you obviously havent taken enough shrooms if you've only gotten mild visuals. on some of my higher dose trips the visuals were incredible. but then again, most of the time i was too mind fucked to pay any attention to the visuals. try eating like 4 or 5 grams. you wont be disapointed


----------



## bakeddude (Jul 26, 2009)

I know what yall mean bout the lucy. I have had lucy where I took 2 geltabs and shit was waterfalling in front of my eyes. Then I have eaten four geltabs and not seen a damn thing but cheesed the whole time. I wish I could make the shit myself.


----------



## Chromulan (Jul 26, 2009)

yeah, thats all that ever happens to me now is i just end up cheesin for a while with no visuals whatsoever.


----------



## The Warlord (Jul 27, 2009)

dr.dank47 said:


> yeah, there hasn't been any good 'cid around ever since the Pickard/Apperson lab got busted. but warlord, you obviously havent taken enough shrooms if you've only gotten mild visuals. on some of my higher dose trips the visuals were incredible. but then again, most of the time i was too mind fucked to pay any attention to the visuals. try eating like 4 or 5 grams. you wont be disapointed


i always did eat a lot. I think perhaps with shrooms it's different for everyone. I read about one girl who was basically immune to shrooms entirely. She couldn't catch a buzz at all.


----------



## 001 (Jul 27, 2009)

not from personal experience but DMT,, the one with the extra molecule gives you visuals,,, welll apparently you will be shot in to a different dimension of some time


----------



## shepj (Jul 27, 2009)

001 said:


> not from personal experience but DMT,, the one with the extra molecule gives you visuals,,, welll apparently you will be shot in to a different dimension of some time


unless you have a small amount, then you can see some sparkles and colors and shit


----------



## guitarabuser (Jul 27, 2009)

Most visual is a ball peen hammer on the back of the head. Never saw colors like that before.


----------



## TheFaux (Jul 27, 2009)

Virgin Juice is pretty damn good.


----------



## Scuba (Jul 27, 2009)

The most psychedelic trip i've had was on mushrooms my first time. I ate an 1/8th and fryed ballz curled up in a ball seeing this little cartoon flyingsaucer fly around me. then i got to my friends house and by that time i was peaking, i saw vivid washing color, if you think how a weak flow of water washes down in waves. I saw that on everything but each wave was a different neon color. Shrooming is beast. but Dmt has to be the most visual, you have full head movies, and when you wake up everything shimmers like water. I've heard it called God's eye.


----------



## coomsual (Jul 27, 2009)

lsd hands down, also well cooked ketamin will make you see mad shit like people turning into dinosaurs n all sorts of wierd things. But seriously you cant beat good quality L.S.D!


----------



## Ichi (Jul 27, 2009)

001 said:


> not from personal experience but DMT,, the one with the extra molecule gives you visuals,,, welll apparently you will be shot in to a different dimension of some time


The one with the extra molecule is 5-meo-dmt. That one is actually the one that has very little to no visual effects. You are thinking of n,n-dmt.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 27, 2009)

p.c.p. or acid


----------



## coolio069 (Jul 27, 2009)

whats dop and dpt


----------



## Ichi (Jul 27, 2009)

coolio069 said:


> whats dop and dpt


Erowid says, DPT is a relatively uncommon psychedelic tryptamine with effects somewhat similar to those of N,N-DMT. It is best known for having been used as a sacrament by the Temple of the True Inner Light.

and DOP is dextrorphan and I don't know shit about that.

However I do like dop(e)


----------



## victozap (Jul 27, 2009)

I've never heard of DPT, is it related to DMT?


----------



## Chromulan (Jul 27, 2009)

victozap said:


> I've never heard of DPT, is it related to DMT?


Well you should look it up. Yes it is related to DMT.


----------



## Scuba (Jul 27, 2009)

Chromulan said:


> Well you should look it up. Yes it is related to DMT.


 Ya, really type in anything and wiki has some info and black mail on it lol


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 27, 2009)

wats dmt? ive never trip[ped befopooo


----------



## wg1833 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ive never tried dmt or dpt or ppp or y2k or any of that stuff, but i have went into many of cow fields and picked countless numbers of shrooms. Maybe its the strength of the tea i made or maybe we just have really good shrooms but i have seen some shit before. I dont think i would want to go any deeper into the rabbit hole.


----------



## hom36rown (Jul 27, 2009)

pxd-7 is by far the most visual hallucinogen


----------



## californiaskunkeroo (Jul 27, 2009)

pxd-7? what is that some alexander shulgin stuff...

Ive done pleanty of LSD, i have learned to extract DMT out of mimosa hostillis bark from brazil.

Dmt to me is the most visual, the thing is most people only remember 10-20 percent of there experiences. More so higher doses 50-100 mg (if smoked proper) will send you to the farthest reaches of "consciousness".

Maybe i shouldnt be speaking so freely but i highly doubt the government is going to raid me becasue i have amde this stuff a few times haha.

To each his own tho, ive tripped pretty hard off of LSD as well. And remember 70-90 percent of all ym expereinces as opposed to DMT 10-20 percent hahahaahahaha.

That stuff opens your mind, if you can get your hands on some DO IT!!!


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 27, 2009)

Wikipedia is the least resourceful.


----------



## Chromulan (Jul 28, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> pxd-7 is by far the most visual hallucinogen


I just tried looking this up on erowid and several other sites and couldn't find anything at all that was named this. Is this even a real chemical because I'm pretty sure I would have heard of this?


----------



## hom36rown (Jul 28, 2009)

I was just screwing around.


----------



## Chromulan (Jul 28, 2009)

haha, yeah I thought so. Sounded very convincing though.


----------



## ryanlovi (Jul 28, 2009)

shit i need some better hook ups all ive done is shrooms and salvia. but some lsd will be added to that list by the end of the week.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

I have always understood that the ultimate trip is Ayahuasca .... 
*Erowid Ayahuasca Vault*


[youtube]t7UNRIN1o9U[/youtube]


----------



## Scuba (Jul 28, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I have always understood that the ultimate trip is Ayahuasca ....
> *Erowid Ayahuasca Vault*
> 
> 
> [youtube]t7UNRIN1o9U[/youtube]


 pretty close, it's DMT still, i still say DMT or N-n-dmt


----------



## Chromulan (Jul 28, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I have always understood that the ultimate trip is Ayahuasca ....
> *Erowid Ayahuasca Vault*
> 
> 
> [youtube]t7UNRIN1o9U[/youtube]


...otherwise known as DMT


----------



## Chromulan (Jul 28, 2009)

hah, somebody beat me to it


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

duh ... sorry ... didn't realize that it was exactly the same. So DMT is an extraction or a synthetic?


----------



## FrontaLobotomy (Jul 28, 2009)

Anything that grows naturally and have been stated are all good. But it's also true that you can have some immunity to naturally occuring compounds.
Stuff that's been synthesised in a laboratory will always have more effects, as it's been created specifically to do so. Old school LSD will always do wigged 
out shit to you, but it's very hard to come by as with all things, once a drug gets too popular it starts to get watered down to meet with demand (or profit, or both)

Personally, I've always enjoyed mushrooms. Tripping just isn't fun wheh you live somewhere that rains pretty much all year around, it's what made me stop.


----------



## hom36rown (Jul 28, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> duh ... sorry ... didn't realize that it was exactly the same. So DMT is an extraction or a synthetic?


You can extract DMT, or make it synthetically .


----------



## Ichi (Jul 29, 2009)

Almost all DMT that anyone will ever see is extracted. In Tihkal they did it themselves in a lab. If you do a good job you can get it really pure in an extraction.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jul 29, 2009)

LSD (round the world tabs). First time I was 17 took 2.5 and saw the sun explode. I then turned into a fry baby and was always tripping balls.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 29, 2009)

I have been researching a little and have a growing interest in trying this ....but I am uncertain still at this time. I will keep walking forward and learning as much as I can ....


----------



## Chromulan (Jul 29, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I have been researching a little and have a growing interest in trying this ....but I am uncertain still at this time. I will keep walking forward and learning as much as I can ....


If you want to do this, do not try the ayahuasca way because you have to take an MAOI which makes you follow a strict diet for a while. There are lots of bad reactions between most things and MAOI's too. From what I hear, it isn't too hard to extract it yourself. I might try to in the near future as its near impossible to find anywhere else.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 29, 2009)

interesting and much appreciated background. I understand what you mean. Many thanks. Walking On!!~~ 

My original thoughts were at actually going and doing it in the Amazon jungle ... with the shaman ... but that is just a thought .... absolutely no plans of anything in particular for the next year or more ..... I expect ... thanks again.


Chromulan said:


> If you want to do this, do not try the ayahuasca way because you have to take an MAOI which makes you follow a strict diet for a while. There are lots of bad reactions between most things and MAOI's too. From what I hear, it isn't too hard to extract it yourself. I might try to in the near future as its near impossible to find anywhere else.


----------



## Scuba (Jul 29, 2009)

Chromulan said:


> From what I hear, it isn't too hard to extract it yourself. I might try to in the near future as its near impossible to find anywhere else.


 Dmt can easly be extracted from mimosa hostilis inner bark, through a acid then base extraction. It looks easy but you have to be really carefull. I've done straight to base before and didn't get anything useful. But acid to base should work.


----------



## Scuba (Jul 29, 2009)

dmt, if it isnt' extracted it's synthetic if it's not synthetic then its shaman's brew of ether bufo toad venom, yapo, or that drink of a bunch of different plants that naturally produce trace amounts of dmt combined with an MAOI to let the dmt pass from your blood stream to your brain tissue where the magic happens. does that help alittle


----------



## shepj (Jul 29, 2009)

Scuba said:


> dmt, if it isnt' extracted it's synthetic if it's not synthetic then its shaman's brew of ether bufo toad venom, yapo, or that drink of a bunch of different plants that naturally produce trace amounts of dmt combined with an MAOI to let the dmt pass from your blood stream to your brain tissue where the magic happens. does that help alittle


eh.. the Bufo alvarious actually does not contain DMT, on the contrary it contains 5-MeO-DMT and 5-OH-DMT. As to the Anadenanthera (yopo), it contains mainly 5-OH-DMT (Bufotenin), along with 5-MeO-DMT, and finally DMT.


----------



## Scuba (Jul 29, 2009)

shepj said:


> eh.. the Bufo alvarious actually does not contain DMT, on the contrary it contains 5-MeO-DMT and 5-OH-DMT. As to the Anadenanthera (yopo), it contains mainly 5-OH-DMT (Bufotenin), along with 5-MeO-DMT, and finally DMT.


Dmt is still the base compound, and i swear the Bufo venom was n-n-dmt


----------



## Chromulan (Jul 29, 2009)

Sheps right, the bufo toad doesn't have DMT.


----------



## dr.dank47 (Jul 29, 2009)

Scuba said:


> Dmt is still the base compound, and i swear the Bufo venom was n-n-dmt


nah, 5-meo-dmt is definitely the compound doing all the heavy lifting in bufo toad venom.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 29, 2009)

amazing stuff for sure .... this would be a big step were I to go forward with it ..... I definitely have not achieved the mindset necessary (from my perspective) to do this properly. many thanks for the feedback.


----------



## californiaskunkeroo (Jul 29, 2009)

Check this out, http://www.adenium.com.br/naturalproducts.asp?ido=1

That is the best place to get mimosa hostillis bark. It is already ground up to a fine dust, its cheap and you can make alot of pure DMT or "spice" as we like to call it. Its a simple extraction called a TECH. DMT nexuss is a good place to look up techs. There are a few really good, inexpensive and easy ways in the forrums on the site: http://www.dmt-nexus.com/

Dont be afraid to explore both of those sites. Buying the bark is completely legal too

Mimosa hostilis is not a controlled species in the United States. Live plants and seeds are often sold and grown. However, DMT, one of the chemicals contained in the plant, is Schedule I in the U.S. Practically, this means that if an extraction is done on DMT containing Mimosa species, the resulting DMT is illegal to possess (but not the bark powder itself). 

haha even the government can stop the conscious breakthrouhgs people are having! 

Please people, dont be afriad to try the spice of life... it is wonderful in every aspect. It leads to self improvement and change. It opens your eyes to the way the world and universe work. Dont be afraid and let your heart guide you. Show no fear and everything will be fine

If you can get ayahusaca components... be careful, its alot different from smoking spice...

It lasts ALOT LONGER and can be very intense... Most people have a shaman or sprit guide watching over them, guiding them through expereinces so they dont get scarred. Spice is alot more mild and short lasting. But with the same intensity of visuals and out of body experiences as ayahuasca. 

be easy friends

-G


----------



## hom36rown (Jul 29, 2009)

Only DMT I've ever had was synthetic.


----------



## Scuba (Jul 29, 2009)

californiaskunkeroo said:


> Check this out, http://www.adenium.com.br/naturalproducts.asp?ido=1
> 
> That is the best place to get mimosa hostillis bark. It is already ground up to a fine dust, its cheap and you can make alot of pure DMT or "spice" as we like to call it. Its a simple extraction called a TECH. DMT nexuss is a good place to look up techs. There are a few really good, inexpensive and easy ways in the forrums on the site: http://www.dmt-nexus.com/
> 
> ...


 good info, i've bought from bouncningbearbotanicals.com. The have quality bark aswell


----------



## shepj (Jul 30, 2009)

californiaskunkeroo, nice post.. even though it is all hypothetical (hehehe) .


----------



## OzzFan0224 (Jul 30, 2009)

i havent done dmt. But the most effed up ive been and seen electric blue come down over the room (for an example) is while doing Nitrous Oxide while tripping balls on LSD. I know thats a combo of substances but had to enter my input


----------



## shepj (Jul 30, 2009)

OzzFan0224 said:


> i havent done dmt. But the most effed up ive been and seen electric blue come down over the room (for an example) is while doing Nitrous Oxide while tripping balls on LSD. I know thats a combo of substances but had to enter my input


that would be really badass


----------



## Ichi (Jul 30, 2009)

I know this is over the top but my little bro smoked DMT 3 times while on 4 hits of acid. I don't think I would do this.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

I almost fainted just reading that ..... yikes ... serious mind expansion .... whoa! .... did he write a trip report?  can he still write? Walk On!!~~


Ichi said:


> I know this is over the top but my little bro smoked DMT 3 times while on 4 hits of acid. I don't think I would do this.


----------



## Ichi (Jul 30, 2009)

He did it 2 weeks ago and I have not really gotten the whole story out of him. He just keeps saying it was "intense." lol. He had only smoked it one time before, I was with him and he had very minimal effects. (didn't rip the bong right) I will get the story out of him eventually. Hell, it may have just been too much and he cannot remember it. That isn't that unusual for a high dose. I told a few friends about it, whom I have talked out of doing this exact thing, and now they are all about it and want to do it. So maybe soon we will have some more stories.

MAKE DMT!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

great story ... much appreciated. Walk On!!~~~ 


Ichi said:


> He did it 2 weeks ago and I have not really gotten the whole story out of him. He just keeps saying it was "intense." lol. He had only smoked it one time before, I was with him and he had very minimal effects. (didn't rip the bong right) I will get the story out of him eventually. Hell, it may have just been too much and he cannot remember it. That isn't that unusual for a high dose. I told a few friends about it, whom I have talked out of doing this exact thing, and now they are all about it and want to do it. So maybe soon we will have some more stories.
> 
> MAKE DMT!


----------



## Scuba (Jul 30, 2009)

That is some trippy shit right there, think about how awsome those visuals have to be when you wake up after the dmt rip on acid, OMG can you say psychedelic?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm seeing the intro sonnet being something like this, and it probably only gets better ....and deeper, and more(less) meaningful who knows?


----------



## californiaskunkeroo (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes it almost feels liek comign out of a dream/sleep cycle. Ive smoked about 12-15 times, 3 of which i completeyl left this world, flew through hyperspace, was greeted by this psychedelic lion made of symbols and it was the gatekeeper for the temple of oneness. i havnt made it past him yet, he always seems to play tricks with me which i ahev yet toi learn to mimick. Life is getting crazy for me. DMt sure is a life changer that s for damn sure. I have smoke DMt on LSD, was grettied by an octupus like being which was harvestig my bad energy adn filling me with new, each tentacle gtrabbing me and pulsating my shakras. rearranging my brain to fit my conscious needs. It helps you heal mental and emotional problems, even abd habbits. EVERYONE NEEDS TO READ ABOUT THIS SHIT. IT IS THE CLOSES THING TO "alien or spiritual connections. "first contact" as we see it.

jsut some thoughts.


----------



## Scuba (Jul 31, 2009)

californiaskunkeroo said:


> Yes it almost feels liek comign out of a dream/sleep cycle. Ive smoked about 12-15 times, 3 of which i completeyl left this world, flew through hyperspace, was greeted by this psychedelic lion made of symbols and it was the gatekeeper for the temple of oneness. i havnt made it past him yet, he always seems to play tricks with me which i ahev yet toi learn to mimick. Life is getting crazy for me. DMt sure is a life changer that s for damn sure. I have smoke DMt on LSD, was grettied by an octupus like being which was harvestig my bad energy adn filling me with new, each tentacle gtrabbing me and pulsating my shakras. rearranging my brain to fit my conscious needs. It helps you heal mental and emotional problems, even abd habbits. EVERYONE NEEDS TO READ ABOUT THIS SHIT. IT IS THE CLOSES THING TO "alien or spiritual connections. "first contact" as we see it.
> 
> jsut some thoughts.


OMG now i have to try that holy fuck. That's a bad ass octopus


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

many thanks .... you are providing fuel to my fire and my interest in this .... ++rep .... but I already gave u some recently .... walk On!!~~ 


californiaskunkeroo said:


> Yes it almost feels liek comign out of a dream/sleep cycle. Ive smoked about 12-15 times, 3 of which i completeyl left this world, flew through hyperspace, was greeted by this psychedelic lion made of symbols and it was the gatekeeper for the temple of oneness. i havnt made it past him yet, he always seems to play tricks with me which i ahev yet toi learn to mimick. Life is getting crazy for me. DMt sure is a life changer that s for damn sure. I have smoke DMt on LSD, was grettied by an octupus like being which was harvestig my bad energy adn filling me with new, each tentacle gtrabbing me and pulsating my shakras. rearranging my brain to fit my conscious needs. It helps you heal mental and emotional problems, even abd habbits. EVERYONE NEEDS TO READ ABOUT THIS SHIT. IT IS THE CLOSES THING TO "alien or spiritual connections. "first contact" as we see it.
> 
> jsut some thoughts.


----------



## Chromulan (Jul 31, 2009)

californiaskunkeroo said:


> Yes it almost feels liek comign out of a dream/sleep cycle. Ive smoked about 12-15 times, 3 of which i completeyl left this world, flew through hyperspace, was greeted by this psychedelic lion made of symbols and it was the gatekeeper for the temple of oneness. i havnt made it past him yet, he always seems to play tricks with me which i ahev yet toi learn to mimick. Life is getting crazy for me. DMt sure is a life changer that s for damn sure. I have smoke DMt on LSD, was grettied by an octupus like being which was harvestig my bad energy adn filling me with new, each tentacle gtrabbing me and pulsating my shakras. rearranging my brain to fit my conscious needs. It helps you heal mental and emotional problems, even abd habbits. EVERYONE NEEDS TO READ ABOUT THIS SHIT. IT IS THE CLOSES THING TO "alien or spiritual connections. "first contact" as we see it.
> 
> jsut some thoughts.


Yeah, this does sound pretty awesome.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

more than a little intriguing oh yea .... 


Chromulan said:


> Yeah, this does sound pretty awesome.


----------



## G13dubstep (Aug 1, 2009)

liquid acid is one of my faves, but mushrooms are an alltime winner, everyones different


----------



## Chromulan (Aug 1, 2009)

G13dubstep said:


> liquid acid is one of my faves, but mushrooms are an alltime winner, everyones different


....let me guess, those are the only things you've tried, right?


----------



## Scuba (Aug 1, 2009)

Chromulan said:


> ....let me guess, those are the only things you've tried, right?


 they're where the more easly accessable about 2-3 years ago real liquid LSD is hard to come by, I see more and more LSA sold as real acid with acid price. But the trips are different, more body then visuals, with enough hits you'd get visuals tho.


----------



## californiaskunkeroo (Sep 12, 2009)

Bumpity bump bump!!!


----------



## Scuba (Sep 12, 2009)

californiaskunkeroo said:


> Bumpity bump bump!!!


 lol i guess ppl ran out of ideas


----------



## nj12nets (Sep 12, 2009)

from what I understand the most hardcore trip a friend of mine had was shooting PCP and smoking crystal THC(don't wanna get into a discussion about whether or not this exists I trust my sources and there knowledge/first hand experience) Him and his friends were listening to music and the whole time his eyes were closed he kept getting hooked onto the music notes as they floated by and he kept pulling himself back off the notes and then finally he said fuck it and let go and poof him and his friends were back in there room finished tripping but that's my friends most hardcore trip...I'm looking forward to trying dmt in the next few weeks...

if you look around it's pretty easy to make or if u want pm me and ill send you a tek I found that someone who isn't me is gonna try to use when some free cash comes around...fairly simple compared to other types of extractions/synthesis
DMT if done right is supposed to fuck you up for 15 minutes in another world at like 50mg plus I believe...personally I can't wait to see this cool shit...I usually take 5-7 tabs of 'cid to get my baseline desired effects while most people need 2-3...i guess this new school weak (don't wanna give any1 bad trips) acid isn't even close to old school 70's acid...i think they've brought the original does per hit down to approx 20% of what it used to be... i think it used to be 1000 mics a hit...now its like 200-250 supposedly if even that much... I try to get as many visuals with the acid i can but shelling out dam near 80-100 bucks for a one night trip barely seems worth it anymore when a year ago 3 hits were fucking me up...the cost of moving up in the world of dosage
also trying salvia extract for the first time at 20x ... supposed to fuck you up for a few minutes and i hear thats pretty visually trippy...

also possible peyote as people have claimed to see god...but unless you come across some fresh peyote and know how to handle it you'll have to look for a member of the Native American Church as they receive the cactus regularly & legally...most eat it powdered but if you wanna be fucked up you take the fresh plant and cut out the center (pure arsenic or strychnine can't remember) and try chopping up the rest of the inside into little chunks and try soaking em in sugar or koolaid(for the bitter taste) and just try to swallow as many as you can but by the time you puke (you will puke from it) you'll be so fuckedu p for 8-12 it doesn't even matter you threw up...from what I hear it's a battle to swallow down the little chunks of peyote but becomes well worth it once you throw them back up lol...alot of work just to get fucked up but shit I'd be down to if it was available.


----------



## Dr. Haze (Sep 12, 2009)

dmt hands down most visual, another one thts crazy is dypenhydramine


----------



## Dr. Haze (Sep 12, 2009)

nj12nets said:


> from what I understand the most hardcore trip a friend of mine had was shooting PCP and smoking crystal THC(don't wanna get into a discussion about whether or not this exists I trust my sources and there knowledge/first hand experience) Him and his friends were listening to music and the whole time his eyes were closed he kept getting hooked onto the music notes as they floated by and he kept pulling himself back off the notes and then finally he said fuck it and let go and poof him and his friends were back in there room finished tripping but that's my friends most hardcore trip...I'm looking forward to trying dmt in the next few weeks...
> 
> if you look around it's pretty easy to make or if u want pm me and ill send you a tek I found that someone who isn't me is gonna try to use when some free cash comes around...fairly simple compared to other types of extractions/synthesis
> .


 can u send me tht ?


----------



## nj12nets (Sep 13, 2009)

sent my friend


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 13, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> i always did eat a lot. I think perhaps with shrooms it's different for everyone. I read about one girl who was basically immune to shrooms entirely. She couldn't catch a buzz at all.


ive eaten shrooms on about 10 different occasions and never felt a thing.

the most intense visuals ive had were on salvia. other than that ive only tripped on LSD and DXM tho.

yet to try DMT but soon.
probly gonna use this tek.. thanks ANC.. https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/165978-lighter-smokeable-form-dmt-2.html

cheapest source of MHRB i could find.. http://www.ktbotanicals.com/mimosa-hostilis-tepescohuite-bark-p-93.html


----------



## nj12nets (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't know what bullshit you were talking about exactly... i see i was wrong about the peyote but I was talking about my experience and a friends experience... idk if its the thc part which I've seen countless debates about online...but someone who used and was around both chemicals for an extended amount of time would be able to determine one drug from another. and with the peyote comment that's how my friend used to eat it and people he knew use to make a powder or paste out of it and then possibly drink it but besides those two stories the part about lsd is personal experience except the dosage part which i'm guessing at from what people from the 70's told me...i can't guarantee dosages of what I ingest let alone what someone ingested 30 years ago...I don't appreciate being called a bullshitter if your not at least gonna let me know why...I can accept when i'm incorrect (as with the peyote/strychnine) but its insulting to be called a liar without an explanation of how or why



Playing With PEA's XIII said:


> My Friend I'm Not Even Going To Dissect All The Bullshit Out Of That Post But People, Don't Trust Most Of What This Man Has Told You.
> 
> But Foremost In My Mind Is To Correct The Peyote Comment. Peyote Is NOT Poisonous.
> http://www.erowid.org/ask/ask.php?ID=2205
> ...


----------



## nj12nets (Sep 13, 2009)

for the dmt I found this tek and then for a final product after the last pull do a sodium carbonate wash to remove all leftover lye
Lazyman's tek - DMT-Nexus Wiki


----------



## adam1212 (Sep 13, 2009)

DMT...which can't be


----------



## adam1212 (Sep 13, 2009)

DMT...which can't be healthy for


----------



## nj12nets (Sep 13, 2009)

dmt is already in your body naturally and regulates your dreams...so to claim its dangerous??? I haven't found any proof of that online at all..
and for where to get the root bark I found ebay had some people selling a lb for $50 but idk since I've never tried it. just listing another possible source


----------



## 420 Time All Day (Sep 13, 2009)

id say ketamine is for sure up there, defiantly the strongest ive done


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 13, 2009)

nj12nets said:


> dmt is already in your body naturally and regulates your dreams...so to claim its dangerous??? I haven't found any proof of that online at all..
> and for where to get the root bark I found ebay had some people selling a lb for $50 but idk since I've never tried it. just listing another possible source


ive had trouble ordering from ebay before. its veryy easy to get ripped off. i would buy from a reputable source like KT botanicals. just my 2cents.


----------



## nj12nets (Sep 13, 2009)

i haven't used the seller on ebay I saw but if you use paypal how can you get ripped off? iI know its an inconvenience but when you file the complaint they usually do you right in my few experiences with paypal complaint but 50 for a pound compared to 80-90 is a big difference

ps love the sig...lsd chemical formula right?


----------



## nj12nets (Sep 13, 2009)

this is the link i was talking about but it says its already powdered...now this can either cut out a step(mashing up the root bark) or is this a negative

http://cgi.ebay.com/16oz.Mimosa-hostilis-root-bark-1lb.(Jurema)-AYAHUASCA_W0QQitemZ200377184172QQcmdZViewItem

wanna make sure if Someone does this they don't buy t he wrong items to start with


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 13, 2009)

nj12nets said:


> i haven't used the seller on ebay I saw but if you use paypal how can you get ripped off? iI know its an inconvenience but when you file the complaint they usually do you right in my few experiences with paypal complaint but 50 for a pound compared to 80-90 is a big difference
> 
> ps love the sig...lsd chemical formula right?



yea im sure paypal would be safe to use. i would just rather spend the extra $$$ to be sure of what im getting, but thats just me. who knows what they could have put in there if its already powdered.

haha thanx for noticing. yes thats good ol LSD.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 13, 2009)

hah.. 1000 micro grams in a hit did make me laugh.


----------



## Chromulan (Sep 13, 2009)

nj12nets said:


> this is the link i was talking about but it says its already powdered...now this can either cut out a step(mashing up the root bark) or is this a negative
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/16oz.Mimosa-hostilis-root-bark-1lb.(Jurema)-AYAHUASCA_W0QQitemZ200377184172QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> wanna make sure if Someone does this they don't buy t he wrong items to start with


As much as i hate to say it, since its ebay, it actually does look pretty legit. He says you can choose where it was grown, and there isn't any negative feedback from anybody in the last year. All the comments also say quality product and one said it was weighed with some extra in it. I'm actually thinking bout going with some of this...maybe


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 13, 2009)

Chromulan said:


> As much as i hate to say it, since its ebay, it actually does look pretty legit. He says you can choose where it was grown, and there isn't any negative feedback from anybody in the last year. All the comments also say quality product and one said it was weighed with some extra in it. I'm actually thinking bout going with some of this...maybe



thats what you must look at, the feedback. DO NOT buy from someone who has no feedback.


----------



## shepj (Sep 13, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> hah.. 1000 micro grams in a hit did make me laugh.


What post # is that? I wanna read it ;-D haha


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 13, 2009)

nj12nets said:


> from what I understand the most hardcore trip a friend of mine had was shooting PCP and smoking crystal THC(don't wanna get into a discussion about whether or not this exists I trust my sources and there knowledge/first hand experience) Him and his friends were listening to music and the whole time his eyes were closed he kept getting hooked onto the music notes as they floated by and he kept pulling himself back off the notes and then finally he said fuck it and let go and poof him and his friends were back in there room finished tripping but that's my friends most hardcore trip...I'm looking forward to trying dmt in the next few weeks...
> 
> if you look around it's pretty easy to make or if u want pm me and ill send you a tek I found that someone who isn't me is gonna try to use when some free cash comes around...fairly simple compared to other types of extractions/synthesis
> DMT if done right is supposed to fuck you up for 15 minutes in another world at like 50mg plus I believe...personally I can't wait to see this cool shit...I usually take 5-7 tabs of 'cid to get my baseline desired effects while most people need 2-3...i guess this new school weak (don't wanna give any1 bad trips) acid isn't even close to old school 70's acid...i think they've brought the original does per hit down to approx 20% of what it used to be... i think it used to be 1000 mics a hit...now its like 200-250 supposedly if even that much... I try to get as many visuals with the acid i can but shelling out dam near 80-100 bucks for a one night trip barely seems worth it anymore when a year ago 3 hits were fucking me up...the cost of moving up in the world of dosage
> ...



well he said i THINK it used to be 1000mics in a hit.... but heh yeaa.


----------



## nj12nets (Sep 13, 2009)

i was just guessing on the lsd doses i didnt really consider the 1000 mics make up a mg but it was just an example of how the lsd around now is weaker... and as for the pcp i have no clue how much was shot... all i know is that these people were into hard shit all the time and weren't worried about living or dieing honestly... 
as far as he knew (and hes pretty knowledgeable) he was smoking crystal T and was shooting pcp...the thc was crystalized but i believe he said the pcp was powder (probably a crushed pill)... he'd smoked crystal t multiple times during that course of time (few months- year maybe)

I don't want to argue about the thc thing...i've learnt from experience that the person im talking to is correct99% of the time so while it may not've beeN THC him and his friends were under the impression it was ...and he hasn't seen it or anything like it around in 30+ years...it would be 8 hours of being completely gone but as I said I never tried it. And he's been in this drug culture for 40 years now...so while noones ever heard of crystallized thc being around him telling me that he had it in like 1973 in ohio but since then it hasn't been anywhere at all, makes it seem like that's why noones ever heard of it but chemists can do some crazy shit and in the early 70s someone mightve figured out how to crystallize it and he maybe got popped...it wasnt water soluble though and had to be smoked (I know thc isnt water soluble, not exactly proof but a slight correlating detail)

off wikipedia lsd page: Typical doses in the 1960s ranged from 200 to 1000 µg while street samples of the 1970s contained 30 to 300 µg. By the 1980s, the amount had reduced to between 100 to 125 µg, lowering more in the 1990s to the 20&#8211;80 µg range.[11]

Idk what current doses are...it takes me 5+ hits to actually get a good buzz going and this is the only place I can find it... from everything I hear past lsd used to be 4x as strong so I'd only need maybe 1-2 hits. regardless my guess at 1000 actually isnt too far off from the levels wikipedia reported was around in the 60s. the biggest rumor i fucked up on was they peyote and i admit that. I just got slightly offended when told my own experiences are bullshit...


As for the n,n-dmt and 5-meo-dmt whats the difference? i thought i read if you don't do dmt extraction correctly it'll turn into n,n-dmt. I'm not experienced or too knowledgable just talking about what I had knowledge of. Idk what a regular does of 5-meo-dmt would be or if thats the white crystals people talk about when extracting dmt from MHRB. I don't see how i could've gotten someone killed by telling them peyote may have strycnine in it, if anything it would cause them to be more careful


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 13, 2009)

if people could make crystallized THC in the 70's why wouldn't they be able to make it now? 

wiki is not the best source for info on drugs.

ive tripped very hard from one hit and not tripped at all from others. it just depends who and where you get it from, theres always gonna be good and bad shit. my buddy just got some insane acid from bonnaroo in Tennessee and i got some BS gel tab in miami.


----------



## nj12nets (Sep 13, 2009)

yea i agree totally one time i took 2 tabs and fell asleep 4 hrs later...i took 3 of the same and 1 of anyother type and i was feeling great for 10 hrs so its all subjective...i was just using it as a backup to my shot in the dark of 1000mics cause ihad heard that before...
as for the crystal thc i have no idea why its not around but you do find people on forums 1 out of 100 maybe that had tried crystal thc from back in the day while everyone else tells them they didn't. my rational is if he could identify every other type of drug and also be able to find them at a later date, why would he make this story up or compare it to being similar to other drugs. I gotta go with a trusted source of info just because of how consistent he's been in the past and even to this day...anything hes told me drugs or otherwise about something has been accurate so when he tells me he hasn't seen crystal thc and seperated from pcp and all this other shit he used to do than i take his word for it you know...he says to this day that the crystal t from 30 years ago was his favorite right next to weed..
if you take a drug by a different name but feel effects of something youve tried before you'd be able to identify it so if he tells me he aint seen this in 30 years doing all these different shit in the mean time and at the same time everyone here (most of which im assuming are between 15-40) would be almost too young to have seen it. it doesn't make sense to me either that they would've stopped making it... my assumptions on it are either the main people behind it got busted and the knowledge was lost with them...or you had one main person and he either decided to stop or it was too hard/not lucrative enough...i can speculate all day but all i know is from what he told me about this well i wanna try it... he told me by the time u put down the pipe your gone and you won't find your way out of the room for 8 hours. now this was his most memorable time on it so i'm sure doing either less or building tolerance allows for being able to maintain but he also said it felt like lsd but without the drymouth and the physical aspects....to me sounds like its fun as hell


----------



## nj12nets (Sep 13, 2009)

started taking some bong hits and i was thinking and i was just thinking that back then if someone gets popped/died/out of business/etc then there was no internet or personal computers to save these ideas or send em to someone else...if i find anew method to do something and i go on a forum i can inform others on how to do it...but if your dealing in the 70s would you tell everyone how to make your product if your one of the rare few who can make it those few people go down the idea and knowledge can be lost forever...my question from there would be why wouldn't people try to find ways to do it...i mean look at meth you can throw a variety of mixes of chemicals to make it...i know the ingredients have changed a number of times over the past 40 years but there was also a bigger market for meth and alot more $$ to be made from so i would assume if someone had the drive/ingenuity/know how and equipment to do so it would've been done ...i'm trying to do some research at school so if i find out some way to get some chemistry insight into C21H30O2 (THC) maybe they'll gimme some hints and not realize what chemical it really is...ill let you know...

o i also heard that if you do enough speed (extremely massive) that you'll have the most realistic hallucinations you'll ever have...  now i've done a good amount of speed at times but besides starting to get shadows in your peripheral w hen you've been up for while I've never seen real hallucinations I've heard it MAY be possible....maybe a rumor or myth, definitely not from my experience but have you guys ever heard of speed hallucinations?


----------



## shepj (Sep 13, 2009)

Some people just need to stop while they are ahead..

_"he was smoking crystal T"_

More than likely, bullshit.

_"i think it used to be 1000 mics a hit"_

Most definitely bullshit

_"off wikipedia lsd page:"_

Need I say anything? Wikipedia can have articles written by anyone as long as they write in a way that is appropriate for that article.

_"Idk what current doses are...it takes me 5+ hits to actually get a good buzz going and this is the only place I can find it... from everything I hear past lsd used to be 4x as strong so I'd only need maybe 1-2 hits. regardless my guess at 1000 actually isnt too far off from the levels wikipedia reported was around in the 60s. the biggest rumor i fucked up on was they peyote and i admit that. I just got slightly offended when told my own experiences are bullshit..."_

JUST STOP ALREADY DAMNIT! A good hit even for the '60s was MAYBE *MAYBE* 300ug's! Ever heard of White Lightning? 

_White Lightning_
_Years produced:_ 1966-1967
_Dosage:_ 270ug

_"have you guys ever heard of speed hallucinations?"_

Give yourself amphetamine psychosis, it's a brilliant fuckin' time..

_"if people could make crystallized THC in the 70's why wouldn't they be able to make it now?"_

THANK YOU FLORIDASUCKS!


----------



## shepj (Sep 13, 2009)

Sometimes enough is enough and things need to be set on the right track... lol


----------



## shepj (Sep 13, 2009)

I made a reference to ALD-52 when you first mentioned Pro-Lad . something along the lines of, I hope after taking all the time and work to synthesize Pro-Lad it doesn't decompose like ALD-52


----------



## nj12nets (Sep 13, 2009)

I know i'ts not getting me anywhere but like I said the guy used to pcp ...he said there was a difference between the two. I'm not gonna try and prove it to you but I can't imagine confusing 2 different drugs when he was using both.




Playing With PEA's XV said:


> Oh yah, Chrystal T is a nickname for PCP from what I hear.
> 
> http://www.erowid.org/ask/ask.php?ID=135
> 
> The comment about stumbling out of the room not remembering anything sounds very much like PCP and nothing like THC.


----------



## shepj (Sep 13, 2009)

Ever go to drink like a cup of water or soda and think you're about to get a glass of milk? Or think you're gonna get some milk and really get orange juice? Ya kno lil fuck ups that make ya shake it's so nasty at first..

You tell yourself it's one thing, when it's really another, and it's similar to a placebo effect.. it becomes what you want it to be instead of what it really is


----------



## nj12nets (Sep 13, 2009)

I had typed a pretty long post but hit quote on another and lost it...i just want to point out I never claimed to know any dosages of lsd...I gave a # i had heard but never claimed it was accurate and i only used wikipedia as an example of why I thought that was a dosage...I never tried to say it as fact, I couldn't I wasn't alive in the 60s.

as for the meth; amphetamine psychosis usually (not always) only comes on after long-term use of the stimulant where as the hallucination I was talking about would've been a 1 time dose...I have not seen it so I can't vouch for it but I'm not recommendin meth to any1 since most people fuck up on it, but the OP was about psychedelics and even on erowid it lists under neutral effects visual and audio hallucinations... this would probably take one ridiculous amount of speed and would most likely not be a good idea but it was just something I remembered hearing once about speed and erowid backed me up...

As for the thc I can't prove something without tangible proof and just because I trust someone's knowledge of a subject gives you no reason to. I understand that completely but that doesn't change me believing what my friend told me...he's done more shit than I can even imagine and I believe him...it's pointless for me to argue on it because you have no reason to accept my friend's story... but if I ever find some way of proving it I'll let you guys know...

side question: do you guys ever wish you could record what you see when your tripping and watch it later...like a camera for your internal eye.ti know its impossible but just think about if we could that...i think it'd be cool


----------



## shepj (Sep 13, 2009)

Playing With PEA's XV said:


> Which made me think of Ketamine. It's just not THC. I've had medical THC.  I know.


can you expound a lil? I'm a bit slow haha


----------



## shepj (Sep 13, 2009)

nj12nets said:


> as for the meth; amphetamine psychosis usually (not always) only comes on after long-term use of the stimulant where as the hallucination I was talking about would've been a 1 time dose...I have not seen it so I can't vouch for it but I'm not recommendin meth to any1 since most people fuck up on it, but the OP was about psychedelics and even on erowid it lists under neutral effects visual and audio hallucinations... this would probably take one ridiculous amount of speed and would most likely not be a good idea but it was just something I remembered hearing once about speed and erowid backed me up...
> 
> 
> side question: do you guys ever wish you could record what you see when your tripping and watch it later...like a camera for your internal eye.ti know its impossible but just think about if we could that...i think it'd be cool



Some people consider minor trails hallucinations, mind you . 

I wish I could do that almost every fuckin day! I would make the most ill movie in the world! lol


----------



## nj12nets (Sep 13, 2009)

that's like accidentally doing a line of coke when you meant to smoke a joint. I concede I can't prove it to you guys but what he told me was the pcp was a white powder and the "thc" was crystal it wasn't named crystal T...it was crystals. it would be hard to confuse the 2 since he said he would shoot the pcp but since the thc wouldnt dissolve in water he used to have to smoke it.
I mean what else can I say besides what I was told. I understand you have no reason to believe me without having any evidence but I can only tell you what I've heard and what I know.



shepj said:


> Ever go to drink like a cup of water or soda and think you're about to get a glass of milk? Or think you're gonna get some milk and really get orange juice? Ya kno lil fuck ups that make ya shake it's so nasty at first..
> 
> You tell yourself it's one thing, when it's really another, and it's similar to a placebo effect.. it becomes what you want it to be instead of what it really is


----------



## nj12nets (Sep 13, 2009)

fuck a minor trail...you could practically get that from staring at the wall or pressing on your eyes when theyre closed...naw I was told some major shit but it only happened once and never again.

I'll collaborate with you on that movie...that would be so much fucking fun



shepj said:


> Some people consider minor trails hallucinations, mind you .
> 
> I wish I could do that almost every fuckin day! I would make the most ill movie in the world! lol


----------



## shepj (Sep 13, 2009)

nj12nets said:


> fuck a minor trail...you could practically get that from staring at the wall or pressing on your eyes when theyre closed...naw I was told some major shit but it only happened once and never again.
> 
> I'll collaborate with you on that movie...that would be so much fucking fun


You're damn right you could get that staring at a wall! But let's exclude people who do psychedelics, who when they wave their hand in front of their face see a trail.. that's like "WHAT THE FUCK JUST HAPPENED! SICK!!!" and that is categorized as a hallucination, not saying more intense hallucinations are not possible.. 

Hell yeah, a collaboration between some euphoric happy trippy movie and some dark trippy scary shit! With 'FX' that blew you out of your mind haha


----------



## shepj (Sep 13, 2009)

Playing With PEA's XV said:


> LOL You Guys Are Silly! X-D
> 
> Sativex and Marinol. Pretty Close Man.


Nah I know about medical cannabinoids and shit.. what did that have to do with ketamine is what I was asking


----------



## nj12nets (Sep 13, 2009)

that post was pretty good...after reading it I think I understand why out of all the times I've tripped...the second time i did it with 2 tabs was the most amazing experience I've had. I understood the universe and shit I saw music visualizations on t he wall.. I loved it...now I take 5,6 or 7 and I get something but not the same as that time. Everything just made sense lol...I guess I still get that mental trip partially but the 2nd time I tried it was just the greatest lol...F***ng drug-war and BS rules on psychedelics...you should be able to take a test and if you pass you're allowed to do a certain genre of drugs..a test for stimulatnts, a test for downs, a test for hallucinogens...but every1 can get weed free...that would be cool shit, bring druggie responsibility to a whole new era.


----------



## shepj (Sep 13, 2009)

Playing With PEA's XV said:


> Well He Couldve Smoked Ketamine Right?


Oh, well.. sure, that is definitely not out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## nj12nets (Sep 13, 2009)

true cause even people who can handle em tend to lose it over time if theyre not careful...but still its better than our current system of smoke tobacco and drink alcohol as much as you want but anything else and your fucked...its such bullshit, that and drug tests...as long as I'm not fucked up at work (and or not fucking up at work) then it shouldnt matter what i smoke snort ingest on my time off..



Playing With PEA's XV said:


> LMAO Interesting Idea. Probably couldnt have stimulants...


----------



## nj12nets (Sep 13, 2009)

From what I understood they smoked the thc first when he had combined it with the pcp... but he says he had smoked thc by itself before aswell...ketamine is a pharmaceutical and idk if it comes in crystal form...I've asked him about if he was sure and even shown him the posts online from different forums but he insists he only had it for a short time and hasn't seen it since but he's sure it was thc but wasn't like the feeling you get from weed. maybe if there was a way to smoke marinol or pharmaceutical thc(i think that is marinol right?) you would get a crazy buzz but who knows...30+ years later its all hypothetical now sadly



Playing With PEA's XV said:


> So If He Had Done PCP And For Some Reson Thought That This Trip Which Is Obviously Very Similar To PCP Then He Could Have Had Ketamine.


----------



## shepj (Sep 13, 2009)

nj12nets said:


> ketamine is a pharmaceutical and idk if it comes in crystal form...


don't worry about that, recrystallization is not hard for most substances. 

e.g Crystal meth can be a big shard of a crystal, or it can be powder


----------



## nj12nets (Sep 13, 2009)

its only powder after you crush it but the picture of ketamine on erowid looked like it came in liquid...idk ill ask if he ever tried ketamine...i know it seems farfetched to you guys but i do believe he had thc...my question is why would it be so far fetched...why wouldn't someone(chemist) be able to extract the thc from pot...isolate and crystallize it...since I dont know shit about chemistry there could be a million reasons why...but i know thc is not water soluble...
if we could soak some weed in alcohol and then isolate the thc from the alcohol and restructure it from there...no clue how or anything close or if its possible but I don't see w hy it would be so crazy of an idea..we extract loads of other shit from loads of other plants. I could be fully off in my idea but I know thc is alcohol soluble so that would be my first step in getting the thc.


----------



## shepj (Sep 13, 2009)

Take a look at this pic.. this is a pic of the synthesis.

http://designer-drugs.com/pte/12.162.180.114/dcd/chemistry/thc/index.html


----------



## shepj (Sep 13, 2009)

wow is right.. lol, FUCK THAT SHIT!


----------



## nj12nets (Sep 13, 2009)

I saw that pic when I was doing research on it at school...Idkwtf any of t hat means or which thc i would wanna use...I'm not saying I could make it but someone probably could... but hey in the articl it says thc-v is at least as potent as lsd...from what my friend said it felt like lsd but a little better...not saying its proof guys but it just seemed coincidental....if you follow the links on bottom to the final condensation reaction it mentions something about filtering out crystals from the mother solution...to me all it says is that its possible...but that whole process seems hard as fuck.
..possibly not worth it for a chemist to risk making illegal or going to jail for.

I'm sure if someone was devoted they would have to isolate and remove each other compound from the extraction mix(?) before they were finally left with a final thc and then restructure it or something...chemistry way way way over my head but I mean all things are possible...anyone on here with an organic chemistry degree and a lab? o and the starter chemicals and shit? lol


----------



## nj12nets (Sep 13, 2009)

so guys you read the guide its time to get started lmao


----------



## nj12nets (Sep 13, 2009)

no i know its just a strange comparison for them to make...when they meant potent in what terms did they mean? 

o i been meaning to ask you: why the fuk do you keep getting banned? 15 screen names? or are you skipping roman numerals now? for the past few weeks now you keep getting more and more I know i think you said at one point you forgot your password but how do you forget it 15 times??? i'm just fukn with ya man but dam you got alot of usernames.


----------



## shepj (Sep 13, 2009)

nj12nets said:


> no i know its just a strange comparison for them to make...when they meant potent in what terms did they mean?


The effective dose for THC is 1/2000th g/kg 

or, .5ug/kg

I weigh approximately 73kg's, so THC's effective dose would be roughly 36.5ug/.0365 milligrams/3.65 × 10-5 grams for me


----------



## nj12nets (Sep 13, 2009)

lmao if we could only find some crystals and a microscale were all set


----------



## nj12nets (Sep 13, 2009)

whered played with peas post go? it disappeared


----------



## shepj (Sep 13, 2009)

Playing With PEA's XVI said:


> So How Is JWH-018 More Potent If The Effective Dose Is 36.5 ug. Or Did I Miss Something.


meh.. it's some bullshit that some dumb scientist came up with that prolly means THC does something in the body (not even becomes psychoactive) but just does something, ya kno?

JWH-018 hits the CB1/CB2 receptor stronger than THC does:

this kind of stupid shit:

Name: N-alkyl || CB1 Ki (nM) +/- x || CB2 Ki (nM) +/- x || CB1:CB2 Ratio

JWH-018 : N-pentyl || CB1 Ki: 9.00 +/- 2.94 || CB2 Ki: 2.94 +/- 2.65 || 3.06
JWH-019 : N-hexyl || CB1 Ki: 9.80 +/- 2.00 || CB2 Ki: 5.55 +/- 2.00 || 1.77
JWH-020 : N-heptyl || CB1 Ki: 128 +/- 17.0 || CB2 Ki: 205 +/- 20.0 || 0.62


----------



## shepj (Sep 13, 2009)

Playing With PEA's XVI said:


> Hmmm, So You Mean It's Active At That Dose?


to some fucked up degree of nothingness . Yeah.


----------



## ANC (Sep 13, 2009)

I think its kind of unfair to compare some of these substances...
All are great, well nearly all.

I would have to state that I have not used ketamine or pcp, the second one especialy is on my list of no-nos
I am not realy into dileriants either, you know, things like datura etc... you can have those experiences with a good fewer.

You have to love acid for how it can warp/reshape reality into something completely diffirent. Same of the most beautifull hallucinations based on the real world, has been on acid, things like the sea inverting its colours to turn into an electric blue expanse, little round clouds makeing a spiral 10 miles wide at the top, houses drifting down the street in streams of red magma, 4m tall dogs dragging their owners along etc... lol, its priceless.

And a valuable tool in switching on I think something like 11 genes. Most involved with higher thinking, the stuff that diffirentiates you, from your cat. So appart from the trip you are also undergoing a physical change.

"LSD induces expression changes in a relatively small but important collection of genes. Many of these genes influence the way neurons change physically to alter functional abilities in the brain. At least one of the genes is involved in the process of growth and differentiation of various cell types, and has been shown to be necessary for memory consolidation. A common theme of many of the genes regulated by LSD is the process of synaptic plasticity. The genes that LSD affects may thus play an important role in learning and the storage of memories."

Man!, I should do some acid again, its been years, you gotta love how smart it can make you, assuming you launch from a good platform. But ultimately I would say that LSD is a "weak" halucigen, in terms of the imagery, its more like the stuff you see in dreams, than being a visual cortex hijack of the highest order. I am like a mad professor when I get acid in, it totaly makes me understand that stereotype... and how mad I get!!! It actualy gets embarasing when my wife starts talking about all the shit I got up to on acid....like hiding from a ufo invasion in a portapotty- while she had to guard the door.

But how could one compare that to the mental 3rd eye imagery of say DMT, when you no longer need the two eyes you normaly see with, but instead turn on the little one between your ears... nifty little chap that, can do the functions of all the other sense organs and more when activated.

DMT, well wow, still inconceivable to me that my brain can come up with what I see there. Substances, colours, smells sounds etc you can not even conceive of normaly. Its like you can stuff everything about our known universe in a dark corner in hyperspace, and you wouldn't even notice its missing, with all the shit going on. What is realy the best part of the experience is that your mind is basicaly in tact through the experience... relatively speaking.


----------



## shepj (Sep 13, 2009)

Playing With PEA's XVI said:


> What do you think is the average percent of THC in your average everyday mids.


To be honest I have no idea.. the tests that are not run by breeders/seedbanks show a lot of weed on par @ 10% thc, granted seedbanks claim 20's and higher.. without testing the weed (which I doubt they do) it is hard to say, a lot of the strength of weed comes from the other cannabinoids potentiating each other.. so it "feels like 20%" may be accurate, but to say "it is 20% thc" may not be. 

You'd have to ask someone else bro


----------



## shepj (Sep 14, 2009)

Playing With PEA's XVI said:


> They Say It's Around 6% In Mids. So Say You Have A Blunt With A Gram in It. That's 60mg, How Many People You Think That Can Get Stoned.


lol depends on who you're smoking with. I'll put my tolerance when I smoked against anyone I know.

http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_dose.shtml

^ good ol' erowid


----------



## shepj (Sep 14, 2009)

does that surprise you? you can eat all the goddamn food in a fridge with the right strain lol.


----------



## ANC (Sep 14, 2009)

Playing With PEA's XVI said:


> Funny You Should Mention Dreams When DMT Makes Dreams.


 
This has not been conclusively proven.
As far as I know there is NO proven function of DMT in the body, although it is produced quite widely in organs.

Anyhow, dreams, and DMT voyages are like totaly diffirent... If I could dream like that.....


----------



## shepj (Sep 14, 2009)

ANC said:


> This has not been conclusively proven.
> As far as I know there is NO proven function of DMT in the body, although it is produced quite widely in organs.


Nor has it been disproven, it is our most educated guess at the moment scientifically.


----------



## Scuba (Sep 14, 2009)

ANC said:


> This has not been conclusively proven.
> As far as I know there is NO proven function of DMT in the body, although it is produced quite widely in organs.
> 
> Anyhow, dreams, and DMT voyages are like totaly diffirent... If I could dream like that.....


You are right, but they have found that REM sleep produces trace amounts of DMT in the pit center of your brain for a second then off to dream land. I wish i had some notes or research papers but i don't. If any1 does that would be helpful


----------



## PBFseedco. (Sep 14, 2009)

i have ate strips of acid and over a quarter of mushrooms and still havent gone to another world (visually) like when i smoke salvia! i will never ever ever do it again either! Never tried dmt


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 20, 2009)

_"pxd-7 is by far the most visual hallucinogen" _

Anything with an "x" in it has to be ultra potent 

Chuckles, Chuckles!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 20, 2009)

_"duh ... sorry ... didn't realize that it was exactly the same. So DMT is an extraction or a synthetic?"_

Ayahuaca is just the form or concoction method... some in brew, some intranvenous, others intramuscarly, and in ayahuascas case orally due to the help of a MAOI


----------



## Chromulan (Oct 20, 2009)

so does anybody know any vendors with dpt??? if so pm me please. been lookin for a while with no results.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 20, 2009)

The Church of True Inner Light is sanctioning it all... lols


----------



## ANC (Oct 20, 2009)

Smokeing DMT after eating 3g of rue (peganum harmala)
It is also an MAOI of sorts but also much more, and it falls in the grup that requires no special diet.
then just n,n-DMT
Ayauasca is not as intense as DMT, but the duration is several hours which may make it a more traumatic experience for some, also it is less visual, but the longer time gives more time for slower visions.

That I'd say followed by the CEV of cannabis, sceletium and MDMA.
Then thirdly acid and shrooms (in fresh and high dose).yep I've seen mountains reshape and the sea inverting into an electric blue blanket, and streets break up and houses drift downstream on rivers of magma... but its still only 3rd.

There may well be a host of other synthetics and RCs that could be more visual.

I find salvia all fucked up on too many levels.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 20, 2009)

ANC said:


> Smokeing DMT after eating 3g of rue (peganum harmala)
> It is also an MAOI of sorts but also much more, and it falls in the grup that requires no special diet.
> then just n,n-DMT
> Ayauasca is not as intense as DMT, but the duration is several hours which may make it a more traumatic experience for some, also it is less visual, but the longer time gives more time for slower visions.
> ...


DMT and syrian rue? Isn't that basically a ayahuasca brew your speaking of?


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 20, 2009)

That's DMT with a MAOI.


----------



## Woomeister (Oct 20, 2009)

The strongest visuals for me come from high doses of mushrooms- 1/2 oz+

Having said that I had a high dose of BZP once and the world was a very strange place for a long, long time.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 20, 2009)

Please dont even mention bzp or tfmpp... nasty ass stimulant psychoactives that accompany a nasty body high for hours. Neither enlightening or enjoyable- just an aching persisting high, if you even want to call it that. I consider BZP a product of the government... just like salvia!


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 20, 2009)

Salvia's kick ass.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Diethylamide said:


> Salvia's kick ass.


 Salvia is a step up from any BZP EUROPEAN crap.... I have enjoyed two odd experiences with SKA MARIA.. a very dissociative feel to it... a tunneling of vision and a persistent gravity pull that made my inclinations lean towards the fact that I was getting sucked into the toilet.... extremely hilarious... the experience was granted for another try


----------



## timsatx1 (Oct 21, 2009)

imma have to say some good mushrroms . with a line of coke.


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 21, 2009)

You should try it again following a certain guide to a 't'. CRAZYNESS


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Shrooms and coke.. if I was looking for a stimulant to jump in the game I would willingly accept ecstasy. Shrooms and coke just seems too bad in all levels!


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 21, 2009)

Maybe 2C-I and MDPV you should try then. =)


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Diethylamide said:


> Maybe 2C-I and MDPV you should try then. =)


 I am assuming by this overwhelming conviction that you've tried 2c-i and other rc's? 

and yes, I will be parading with the substance soon... as I just placed an order with the vendor... 

300 mgs just for me... and the rest is to the world


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 21, 2009)

I've known that Endangered for a good while.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2009)

That endangered, you mean me? or 2c-i... oh the stumbling begins...


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 21, 2009)

I've known you've been after 2C-I for months. I know you have a account. I know that this week you were going to order. That's what I mean


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Diethylamide said:


> I've known you've been after 2C-I for months. I know you have a account. I know that this week you were going to order. That's what I mean


Scary.... but you new under this name.... under what crawling alias have you sprung from!


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 21, 2009)

LMAO. Awesome wording. I also know a few sources for the chemical you saught in vain before you set your sights on 2C-I.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Glide over to my mailbox and slide me a hint if ya will 

Fall is more lively in certain conditions


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 21, 2009)

Yah know I would've thought after I was learning to roll a joint I'd be able to PM. But now I know and I still can't!!! Send me one.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Diethylamide said:


> Yah know I would've thought after I was learning to roll a joint I'd be able to PM. But now I know and I still can't!!! Send me one.


 ah the liberty bell hasn't tolled for ya!


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 21, 2009)

Not yet but my people shall be set free any moment now.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Diethylamide said:


> Not yet but my people shall be set free any moment now.


 Oh the gremblins wil be roaming


----------



## potsmokinbasturd (Oct 21, 2009)

Im over 40 years old . In all my wacked out experiences the most Ive ever tripped out was when I took an 1/8 of really good wild mushrooms. I seen tracers 50 yards long and people dissapper and reappear in a different spot.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2009)

potsmokinbasturd said:


> Im over 40 years old . In all my wacked out experiences the most Ive ever tripped out was when I took an 1/8 of really good wild mushrooms. I seen tracers 50 yards long and people dissapper and reappear in a different spot.


 Matt Damon had it right!

Good will hunting


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 21, 2009)

Good Will Hunting 2: Hunting Season


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Not big on sequels... unless their some kind of fanatical thriller!


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 21, 2009)

Jay and Silent Bob strike back. Remember?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh snap... yes!

Brilliant! Would I kill to play hockey on a rooftop


----------



## Woomeister (Oct 21, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Please dont even mention bzp or tfmpp... nasty ass stimulant psychoactives that accompany a nasty body high for hours. Neither enlightening or enjoyable- just an aching persisting high, if you even want to call it that. I consider BZP a product of the government... just like salvia!


 I have to disagree, Bzp at lower doses is actually quite pleasant and doesnt warp the mind, I had a very high dose and laid in bed after a long time of being away with the faeries and the ceiling started dripping and the light fitting was spinning like a top and out of nowhere a frigging rainbow 'appeared' across the room. The come down is pretty bad though and very slow to leave your system, but then we did have nearly a gram of it.


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 21, 2009)

The simple compounds that are piperazines are alot closer to Amphetamine then MDMA


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Diethylamide said:


> The simple compounds that are piperazines are alot closer to Amphetamine then MDMA


Exactly, if i wanted my mind to become FRITZ-gerald as i like to call it... then i would dabble with other credible amps... nasty on the body, I disrepect that!


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 21, 2009)

Exactly good Will Hunting. Exactly.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Diethylamide said:


> Exactly good Will Hunting. Exactly.


 I never knew exactly had so much meaning. Oh, exactly


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 21, 2009)

The discussions on this forum section are becoming seriously banal.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Diethylamide said:


> The discussions on this forum section are becoming seriously banal.


If banal mean a smartass reply, followed by another smartass reply... then yes, sarcasm is the name of the game!


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 21, 2009)

ive read about datura and it seems to me like "touching everything makes it melt" and "your balls dissappear""then superman crucifies himself in your room"
then thats all i need 2 know and i seen a datura plant in my neighboors yard who just moved and left this beautiful plant there


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 21, 2009)

Datura is unbelievable in a awe-struck kinda way.


----------



## Chromulan (Oct 21, 2009)

Datura is pretty dangerous, and more of a deliriant than anything. Doesn't sound like a fun trip of any kind.


----------



## Woomeister (Oct 21, 2009)

I knew a guy that sniffed petrol (gasoline) and he said the visuals were awsome, but on the downside he felt an overwhelming sense of impending doom.....cant think why!


----------



## Chromulan (Oct 21, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> I knew a guy that sniffed petrol (gasoline) and he said the visuals were awsome, but on the downside he felt an overwhelming sense of impending doom.....cant think why!


Sounds very safe!


----------



## Woomeister (Oct 21, 2009)

Chromulan said:


> Sounds very safe!


 lol, yes he was (dead now) a strange type who would sniff anything that he thought would get him forked. Floor cleaner was another of his favorites.


----------



## Chromulan (Oct 21, 2009)

Just curious, how did he die?


----------



## Woomeister (Oct 21, 2009)

Chromulan said:


> Just curious, how did he die?


 he jumped off a cliff. He was a paranoid schizophrenic and on the night of his death was in a field with some sheep on a cliff top shouting 'come on lets all jump' while beckoning the sheep, several people witnessed it. Sad really...Mad Matt RIP.


----------



## thehairyllama (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow intense.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Datura is dangerous folks.. and deliriants aren't the thing to fuck with to have a good time in the park... if your aware of the effects and ready to take on a different identity... then suit up and juice up- because your mind is not gonna be yours for hrs to come!


----------



## cdrippper2 (Oct 29, 2009)

Well been coming here for info for a while and just bumped into this post. I Would have to say without a doubt that the current strain of shrooms in my area have kicked everyones ass. First off, we were getting these smaller ones that made you laugh hard and just experience non-sense and what not, nothing too serious. But after about a year dry spell...we got a new connect with some fairly large shrooms (like 3-4 make up an 1/8th. So...like idiots me and my guy who has never done them at all...ever...decided to test them before we told anyone else about them. Seriously worst trip ever that night lol...any way, a week later we decided to give it another go around with a group of 6 people. Just a quick background so you can kinda feel why i say theses things get my vote for the strongest....2 of the guys used to do dope(they are and have been clean for 3+ years) one of the others has eating shooms and acid more times that you can count, we had the newbie again...lol and me and one of my guys girlfriend. Long story short, We tripped so hard that we thought everyone we all knew had come over at one point during the trip, 2 people saw me telling pikachu to leave me alone and i remember seeing that stupid Pokemon trying to jump on my bed, we had adult swim on at one point, which got my guy and i talking "outside" in my yard to optimus prime somehow, and my shoes started melting to my feet, and at the peak it was so damn intense we all just wanted it to stop, even the seasoned "veterans". These visuals and audio were just amazing but tooooo intense. We all were pretty sure that we lost it. I mean seriously, the TV was off but we all watched the "10 o'clock news" and they were talking about us and the shrooms and just crazy crap... and everyone saw it.. Theres ALOT more that happened, but two dudes and the girl don't ever want anything to do with them again...the rest of us kinda let it burn for a bit... think we'll have them again, but not untill 2010....wish i could send ya'll some of these dumb things...way to strong...it's not right


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 29, 2009)

cdrippper2 said:


> Well been coming here for info for a while and just bumped into this post. I Would have to say without a doubt that the current strain of shrooms in my area have kicked everyones ass. First off, we were getting these smaller ones that made you laugh hard and just experience non-sense and what not, nothing too serious. But after about a year dry spell...we got a new connect with some fairly large shrooms (like 3-4 make up an 1/8th. So...like idiots me and my guy who has never done them at all...ever...decided to test them before we told anyone else about them. Seriously worst trip ever that night lol...any way, a week later we decided to give it another go around with a group of 6 people. Just a quick background so you can kinda feel why i say theses things get my vote for the strongest....2 of the guys used to do dope(they are and have been clean for 3+ years) one of the others has eating shooms and acid more times that you can count, we had the newbie again...lol and me and one of my guys girlfriend. Long story short, We tripped so hard that we thought everyone we all knew had come over at one point during the trip, 2 people saw me telling pikachu to leave me alone and i remember seeing that stupid Pokemon trying to jump on my bed, we had adult swim on at one point, which got my guy and i talking "outside" in my yard to optimus prime somehow, and my shoes started melting to my feet, and at the peak it was so damn intense we all just wanted it to stop, even the seasoned "veterans". These visuals and audio were just amazing but tooooo intense. We all were pretty sure that we lost it. I mean seriously, the TV was off but we all watched the "10 o'clock news" and they were talking about us and the shrooms and just crazy crap... and everyone saw it.. Theres ALOT more that happened, but two dudes and the girl don't ever want anything to do with them again...the rest of us kinda let it burn for a bit... think we'll have them again, but not untill 2010....wish i could send ya'll some of these dumb things...way to strong...it's not right


 Shrooms have that kind of power.. some may give you the giggles and some may terrify the shit out of you! Shrooms have the power of wisdom in them, they have some sort of omnipotence about them that give this spiritual twist to them out of any other psychedelic... even LSD! They are powerful and demand respect... if your point is to have a jolly good time then you lost the point and will mostly be grieving for the next 4hrs. Your psyche is not predictable and many people think the high is meant for one purpose when its solely NOT! Its not for your enjoyment, its for the sake of ANYTHING!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Oct 29, 2009)

Psilocybin is the best psychedelic. Not the strongest or most potent. Not the most visually arresting or anything. Just the best.


----------



## BoB772420 (Oct 29, 2009)

well i havent tried all psychedelics but with the ones ive tried ive had the most visuals with lsd and high doses of shrooms


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 29, 2009)

BoB772420 said:


> well i havent tried all psychedelics but with the ones ive tried ive had the most visuals with lsd and high doses of shrooms


 High dose mushroom trips tend to be very entheogenic compared to other psyches!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Oct 29, 2009)

People continuously say high dose psilocin is the most powerful. Although it is up there it's not. Datura, Delerium, it lies therein.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 29, 2009)

Brevity said:


> People continuously say high dose psilocin is the most powerful. Although it is up there it's not. Datura, Delerium, it lies therein.


Therefore, your saying it becomes more of a deliriant at the higher doses? More of an out of body experience!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Oct 29, 2009)

Datura is the most visual psychedelic. You can't understand what, why, or how I mean this until you spend a dime and buy a pack of seeds and trip. When you see movies and TV shows depicting a person literally stuck in his mind running it to walls that aren't there (figuratively speaking) that is exactly what happens on Datura.


----------



## shrigpiece (Oct 29, 2009)

personally you cant beat magic mushrooms, i ate about 1/2 once of columbian and 1/2 once of hawien and never saw the planet earth for 8 hours pretty cool, but i wouldnt recommend listening to hardcore and hardstyle, fuck me! couldnt change the tape,


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 29, 2009)

No thank you. I rather keep my sanity BREVITY


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 29, 2009)

If Datura is much like Jimson Weed... I rather soak them in alcohol, in a glass coca-cola (the vintage kind) bottle, much like a message in a bottle down the Pacific.. and may hope that one of the natives finds it, and drinks the elixir of pergantory!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Oct 30, 2009)

*Datura stramonium- jimson weed*, *angel's trumpet*, *devil's weed*, *thorn apple*, *tolguacha*, *Jamestown weed*, *stinkweed*, *datura*, *moonflower, mad seeds.
*


----------



## DoorsofPerception (Oct 30, 2009)

I gotta say I've tried many a psychedelic...Shrooms, LSD, mescaline, DMT, 2C-B, 2C-E, 2C-I, DOB, DOM, DOI, LSAs, 4-Aco-DMT, MDA, and DiPT and nothing even compares to the time I dropped 15 hits of the best acid I've ever had. Pure beauty and crazyness. God I miss lucy...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Oct 30, 2009)

Datura DOP. Datura.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Their are some many names for the yellow slump trump that I got confused with the wording


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Oct 30, 2009)

I No Rite B?


----------



## ANC (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't normally think muchof it, but salvia fucked me up good last night hey.
was very visual but in a way so far diffirent from DMT.

I was trying to speak at one point, and lo and behold, the room was my mouth, and I could only speak by flapping the room open like a pair of lips seen from the side...
Worst of all the salvia totaly snuck up on me, after the 4th pipe... the first few trips was mellow. The last time it got me so well i had no idea what or where I was, allthough it did apear a bit like being on the set of a children's program, on account of all the colours. I had no idea who I was or what happened to me, and felt xtremely vulnerable, as it is basicaly impossible to make sense of the world for a few minutes.

Then came the opium like daze (which has to be the second best part of the salvia experience. Not wanting the evening to stop, we hit up some glasslike recrystalised DMT shards.
OMG, did the salvia make that a smooth hyperspace jump. It came on so smooth, I was jusabout to complain that it was doing noting to me, when it hit me like a passing concord.
Total state of disassociation with anyone or anything in the room, just dropped into the most comfortable mindspace imagineable. With awesome visuals, it was 2 hours later before we were back to base level.

I just want to leave the warning out there for beginner trippers to stay the hell away form salvia. It took me the experience of hundreds of trips not to hurt myself or anyone else last night... and I'm and experienced tripper
It sneaks up on you larger than life and with the stealth of an LSD rush. I rememeber at one stage I thought I had a physical fight with the people in the room, allthough it apparently just happpened in my mind.. just adding to the confusion... Me appologising for hitting people, and they saying I never got out of my chair.

I still can't believe how that stuff nailed me this time. I'll definatley be doing it again just now, just so you know... its not a negative experience, well, actualy it was last night, but it was also very significant in showing me my current mental makeup and state, by literaly breaking my brain and world for a few minutes... And this was smokeing mainly plain leaf with a few bits of 10x mixed in.


----------



## DubRules (Nov 1, 2009)

dmt hands down.
acid, mushrooms and the 2c family cannot even begin to compare.
although, dmt produces more of a vision/trance rather than hallucinations.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 1, 2009)

DMT is probably up in the top 3 but Datura is still further along on the hallucinagenic road then DMT.


----------



## hazex (Nov 1, 2009)

SALVIA gave me the most crazy visual


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 1, 2009)

Most potent natural substance.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 2, 2009)

I see that the most poweful hallucinogens are the most non-recreational substances... something that effects the brain in such a way doesnt even hit the core of serontonin!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 2, 2009)

LOL, Yeah, DMT, Datura, PCP, etc. Not alot of recreation there.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 2, 2009)

DMT at times can be recreational... one of my friends was smoking the glass pipe a few times a day... thats how much she fell in love with dmt.

I see DMT not as a deliriant as it doesnt affect certain chemicals in the brain that causes delirium. The visual state is much different in my opinion when compared to Salvia Divonorum. DMT possibly has the strongest visuals that superimposes a different a tone, color of reality... as salvia or datura downgrades the perception or visual state, but is a total mind state.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 2, 2009)

Where the fuck is Shepj.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 3, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Where the fuck is Shepj.


 My words aren't good enough


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 3, 2009)

Good enough for what???


----------



## shepj (Nov 3, 2009)

lol.. I'm here don't worry. The schedule is getting busier and busier, unfortunately.


----------



## thehairyllama (Nov 3, 2009)

And the forums are getting shittier and shittier. Unfortunately. Meh.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 3, 2009)

Live and let live.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 4, 2009)

We are losing are psychonaut instructor, slowly but surely... SHEPJ will be missed


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 4, 2009)

Truly so...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 4, 2009)

May we give rise to another victor 

Hell the lizard king!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 4, 2009)

Heil Or Hail?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 4, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Heil Or Hail?


Yikes, Hail... as in lift up, praise...

Damnation, lmao


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 4, 2009)

You love to critique dont you?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm goin wherever Richard Milhous Nixon goes.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 4, 2009)

Cross your T's and sit up properly Tommy


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm Raoul Duke.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 4, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I'm Raoul Duke.


Your the sun that revolves around my world


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 4, 2009)

Ummmm, Kewl.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 4, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Ummmm, Kewl.


I am trying to make you weak by flattering you


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 4, 2009)

So you're worshiping me? LMAO


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 4, 2009)

Brevity said:


> So you're worshiping me? LMAO


 
It depends on what you could offer


----------



## DubRules (Nov 4, 2009)

d-m-mothertfucking-t


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 4, 2009)

DubRules said:


> d-m-mothertfucking-t


DMT seems to be the most visual.. how about the most euphoriac?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 4, 2009)

DATURA IS By FAR THE MOST VISUAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 4, 2009)

Brevity said:


> DATURA IS By FAR THE MOST VISUAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Datura in my opinion doesnt work on the visual aspect but the mental aspect. It down regulates reality. Datura again is a deliriant, I wouldn't call them visuals!


----------



## growop420 (Nov 4, 2009)

Chromulan said:


> I'm not trying to talk bad in any way about other people, but why do most people throw in the most common of stuff like LSD and shrooms for a question like this? Those things are fun yes, but the question was about visuals. those aren't going to send you to another planet. I've had good visuals off both, but for the most part i just get goofy for a little while. If you smoke a good amount of dmt, you will not be in the same room you were when you smoked it after a few seconds...and thats with eyes open. if you snort 100+ mgs of dpt...pretty much same thing. i would probably say most people couldn't handle it.
> If you're looking for most fun with strong visuals, theres so many different chems out there to choose from. I've had good experiences with DOB or any other DOx for that matter, but all those last 15+ hours. 2c-e was also fun, but its a huge body load if you take a lot.
> My suggestion to the LSD people....try other stuff as well.


 
DMT is in my opinion the most craziest drug if you want to see the world in a whole new dimension....three consecutive hits and your mind literally feels like it is getting ripped out of your skull and being sent into outer space....even better when someone you know is playing the didjeridoo...the visuals are ridiculous even when your eyes are open,best description is your vision is like a kaleidoscope and not recommended for people that second guess smoking it lol


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 4, 2009)

growop420 said:


> DMT is in my opinion the most craziest drug if you want to see the world in a whole new dimension....three consecutive hits and your mind literally feels like it is getting ripped out of your skull and being sent into outer space....even better when someone you know is playing the didjeridoo...the visuals are ridiculous even when your eyes are open,best description is your vision is like a kaleidoscope and not recommended for people that second guess smoking it lol


Being unsure or second guessing the experience could cause great alarm during the whole trip.


----------



## Chromulan (Nov 5, 2009)

growop420 said:


> DMT is in my opinion the most craziest drug if you want to see the world in a whole new dimension....three consecutive hits and your mind literally feels like it is getting ripped out of your skull and being sent into outer space....even better when someone you know is playing the didjeridoo...the visuals are ridiculous even when your eyes are open,best description is your vision is like a kaleidoscope and not recommended for people that second guess smoking it lol


DMT is my favorite even though its so short. Its just out of this world. I smoked some a couple times on 2c-e while i was laying in my hammock in my backyard. That was definately the craziest feeling ever. I think everybody should experience dmt at least once.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 5, 2009)

Chromulan said:


> DMT is my favorite even though its so short. Its just out of this world. I smoked some a couple times on 2c-e while i was laying in my hammock in my backyard. That was definately the craziest feeling ever. I think everybody should experience dmt at least once.


DMT is not ecstasy, so I think everyone wil not give it that loyal rite


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 5, 2009)

No, I wouldnt say everybody should try MDMA once, I'd say LSD. What's the point of trying MDMA? It's just simple Euphoria.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 5, 2009)

Brevity said:


> No, I wouldnt say everybody should try MDMA once, I'd say LSD. What's the point of trying MDMA? It's just simple Euphoria.


The mass doesnt like complicating things and lsd is one big textbook full of bigass words, like: concupiscence, pedagogue, skulduggery.

...and frankly, people love simple euphoria.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 5, 2009)

LMAO!!! I actually knew all those words. Skulduggery's a simple one. Pedagogue has ALOT of meanings. Concupiscence is somewhat biblical and just means a strong selfish desire.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 5, 2009)

Brevity said:


> LMAO!!! I actually knew all those words. Skulduggery's a simple one. Pedagogue has ALOT of meanings. Concupiscence is somewhat biblical and just means a strong selfish desire.


Is my humor winning you over


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 5, 2009)

No............


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 5, 2009)

Brevity said:


> No............


Stale mate


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Brevity said:


>


catching the zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's... i need a ventriliquist movement


----------



## YoungAlCapone (Dec 3, 2009)

Ichi said:


> The one with the extra molecule is 5-meo-dmt. That one is actually the one that has very little to no visual effects. You are thinking of n,n-dmt.



I don't know why everyone says that 5-meo-dmt has little visual experience to it. The one time I tried it I was blasted into a dimension many times more visual than anything I have ever tried. I was drunk at the time too so maybe somehow that had something to do with it.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 3, 2009)

YoungAlCapone said:


> I don't know why everyone says that 5-meo-dmt has little visual experience to it. The one time I tried it I was blasted into a dimension many times more visual than anything I have ever tried. I was drunk at the time too so maybe somehow that had something to do with it.


No one said that 5-meo-dmt isn't visual, but it lacks that crystal clear outlook that n,n dmt initiates!

MEO is more in the head and lacks the depth... more of a mindfuck!


----------



## mycology101 (Dec 4, 2009)

Chromulan said:


> I'm not trying to talk bad in any way about other people, but why do most people throw in the most common of stuff like LSD and shrooms for a question like this? Those things are fun yes, but the question was about visuals. those aren't going to send you to another planet. I've had good visuals off both, but for the most part i just get goofy for a little while. If you smoke a good amount of dmt, you will not be in the same room you were when you smoked it after a few seconds...and thats with eyes open. if you snort 100+ mgs of dpt...pretty much same thing. i would probably say most people couldn't handle it.
> If you're looking for most fun with strong visuals, theres so many different chems out there to choose from. I've had good experiences with DOB or any other DOx for that matter, but all those last 15+ hours. 2c-e was also fun, but its a huge body load if you take a lot.
> My suggestion to the LSD people....try other stuff as well.


I have experiences similar to dmt while on A camp liquid LSD. I had no vision of where I was physically sitting. The LSD overpowered my visual range completely and I was left in a room of imaginative color that I was not actually sitting in.

Liberty cap shrooms have a much higher visual effect than commonly grown cubes. Come to WA state and I will show you some real mushroom visuals.

That being said however, crystal DMT is by far the best visual experience I have ever had. 

To me all psychedelics have their purpose. 

They each are able to be taken in different settings.

I can take a couple shroom caps and go to a bar to see some music, talk to people, function totally normally but have mild visuals and a super fun happy time. 

LSD is something you can take with a small group of people, as long as it isn't too threatening, and still have fun, and learn some things about human interaction and introspectiveness. 

DMT you would only want to do with one or two very close friends, in a closed room, totally protected from any unpredictable outbursts.

To me the best visuals are found in my dreams. I try to obstain from anything that inhibits my dreaming abilities because I find lucid dreaming to be much more enjoyable of a visual experience than any drug you can imagine.


----------



## Chromulan (Dec 5, 2009)

mycology101 said:


> I have experiences similar to dmt while on A camp liquid LSD. I had no vision of where I was physically sitting. The LSD overpowered my visual range completely and I was left in a room of imaginative color that I was not actually sitting in.
> 
> Liberty cap shrooms have a much higher visual effect than commonly grown cubes. Come to WA state and I will show you some real mushroom visuals.
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome man. I'm not saying that lsd and shrooms can't be extremely visual. The higher dosage the more you'll see of course, but it is usually accompanied by a huge mind-fuck which i sometimes don't want. 
I love dreams too. I've never fully lucidly dreamed before, but last night I was able to remember to plug my nose in the middle of one of my dreams to see if i really was dreaming and it worked. Didn't get any farther than that though before the dream took over again.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 7, 2009)

Chromulan said:


> Sounds awesome man. I'm not saying that lsd and shrooms can't be extremely visual. The higher dosage the more you'll see of course, but it is usually accompanied by a huge mind-fuck which i sometimes don't want.
> I love dreams too. I've never fully lucidly dreamed before, but last night I was able to remember to plug my nose in the middle of one of my dreams to see if i really was dreaming and it worked. Didn't get any farther than that though before the dream took over again.


Or you could of plugged your ass either one of the two 

I'm not sure if that would of made your lucid dreaming any better!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 7, 2009)

The most visually inspired are the following two elements: 3D glasses and some rain


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> The most visually inspired are the following two elements: 3D glasses and some rain


Or dual kaleidoscopes viewed through 3d glasses. I actually am going to order a kaleidoscope with my next ebaying adventure.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 7, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Or dual kaleidoscopes viewed through 3d glasses. I actually am going to order a kaleidoscope with my next ebaying adventure.


A mixture of psilocybe and a kaleidoscope would do wonders!


----------



## BlueNine (Dec 8, 2009)

ping-pong balls and a radio...

http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/graphics/011109_hacking_your_brain/


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 8, 2009)

BlueNine said:


> ping-pong balls and a radio...
> 
> http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/graphics/011109_hacking_your_brain/


You can get some sick ass trails from ping pong balls... and the radio blasting in the background can just make you that more CRAZY


----------



## Chromulan (Dec 8, 2009)

BlueNine said:


> ping-pong balls and a radio...
> 
> http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/graphics/011109_hacking_your_brain/


thats very cool. have you tried the ping pong one?


----------



## BlueNine (Dec 9, 2009)

nah, if i had a ping pong ball i would though!


----------



## happyhashish (Jan 12, 2010)

Is there a strain of marajuana that will give rise to a luminescent buzz. i.e. everything that you see appears to be luminescent. I have tried this once, but I don't know what strain it was that gave rise to this buzz. Does ANYBODY know please??


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 18, 2010)

playing EDWARD 40oz hands and jump roping


----------



## CrackIsWack (Jan 18, 2010)

i have only tripped on lsd and mushrooms.. going to have to say i liked lsd more because i could really focus on the visuals where mushrooms i probably was getting great visuals but during my peak i was so fucked up i couldnt concentrate my eyes on just about anything, way more of a mindfuck imo


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 18, 2010)

CrackIsWack said:


> i have only tripped on lsd and mushrooms.. going to have to say i liked lsd more because i could really focus on the visuals where mushrooms i probably was getting great visuals but during my peak i was so fucked up i couldnt concentrate my eyes on just about anything, way more of a mindfuck imo


Mushrooms tend to be more of a intoxicant and distorter as lsd is more of a CNS stimulant!


----------



## CrackIsWack (Jan 18, 2010)

yeah lsd is for me.. enjoyed it 100%, cant wait for my next trip


----------



## ANC (Jan 18, 2010)

LSD can give some realy good hallucinations, epic is the best word to describe them, but it is virtualy nothing compared to the visual states of DMT and salvia, unless you get thumbprinted


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 19, 2010)

ANC said:


> LSD can give some realy good hallucinations, epic is the best word to describe them, but it is virtualy nothing compared to the visual states of DMT and salvia, unless you get thumbprinted


DMT is like cosmic universe type of holy shit placed on a grail


----------



## neilsweaky (Jan 19, 2010)

the fuck

nobodys tried Salvia?

One stupid thing ive tried is taking DXM. First time i took 225 mg. Second time i took 600 mg.
HOLY SHIT. I felt so confused and out of place. My thoughts seemed to be warped. If i had videotaped myself it would be mad funny to watch. 
For like an hour i was rolling around weirdly on my sofa and walking around my apartment. It felt like i was on the moon. I took it at 900 pm and just
walked all over the place dazed and confused. I watched a movie Transformers 2 and i thought it was like a slapstick comedy. The Hangover fucking sucks though.


----------



## shepj (Jan 19, 2010)

neilsweaky said:


> the fuck
> 
> nobodys tried Salvia?


Couple hundred times or so on the contrary


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 19, 2010)

fuck salvia. it's too legal for me


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 20, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> fuck salvia. it's too legal for me


TOO LEGAL, but so insanely ODD!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 20, 2010)

Dxm IS LIKE amnesia hit in ya in the face, COLD ON!

... and yes, the come down is not pleasant whatsoever!


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 20, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> TOO LEGAL, but so insanely ODD!



ODD is an understatement.

never leave the tv on folks. that's all i'm saying.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 20, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> ODD is an understatement.
> 
> never leave the tv on folks. that's all i'm saying.


TOO MUCH STATIC, too fast!


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 20, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> TOO MUCH STATIC, too fast!



Especially the "Adult swim" channel


----------



## TheFucknChrOnic (Jan 21, 2010)

ive done my fair share of mushrooms,dust,salvia and acid blotters..i once smoked a whole newport 100 dipped in dust juice while hitting bowls of salvia(50:1) and hash..but considering the low grade of acid u find,if yuou find any,i would have to say no trip was more intence visualy then a good 7grams of some gold cap shrooms


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 22, 2010)

TheFucknChrOnic said:


> ive done my fair share of mushrooms,dust,salvia and acid blotters..i once smoked a whole newport 100 dipped in dust juice while hitting bowls of salvia(50:1) and hash..but considering the low grade of acid u find,if yuou find any,i would have to say no trip was more intence visualy then a good 7grams of some gold cap shrooms


GOLD CAPS are truly geniune


----------



## ANC (Jan 22, 2010)

well gold caps (afaik) is just a generic term for cubensis, I.e. its not a strain, the only strain with gold in (again a.f.a.i.k.) is golden teachers... my favourite, and most gentle of the strains I tried.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 26, 2010)

ANC said:


> well gold caps (afaik) is just a generic term for cubensis, I.e. its not a strain, the only strain with gold in (again a.f.a.i.k.) is golden teachers... my favourite, and most gentle of the strains I tried.


Gold caps are the generic term for cubensis... but yes I was referring to the golden teachers!


----------

